# Rose Lake trout



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Fished Rose Lake at Hocking Hills State Park for a few hours Sunday. Everyone who was fishing caught there limit while I was there. Trout were taken off of corn or orange/yellow powerbait. All Trout were 8-10 inches.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Now I think I will head out there to night and try. I hope they are not all fished out yet


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

what a crock of....! all small trout there too like petros lake, in the spring stockings they are all nice size, barr camp and jefferson lakes .go to punderson up north and antrim in columbus and they are giants this part of the year..


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Are they still bitein out there?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

petros they are, trout will get stocked in antrim on friday.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Caught my Limit again Tuesday. This time with two 13 inchers and the rest about 10 inches. Husky Hooker, is Antrim near Columbus? If so I'll start going up there because I'm tired of catching the small ones.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea its off of 475, maybe heading there sunday.


----------



## Big Rap 51 (Aug 2, 2004)

Antrim lake is in Columbus off of rt 315. EN Broadway. Not 475


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, I'll give it a try in the next few weeks. Besides Rose Lake I've been fishing Clear Creek for trout and there even smaller. Id like to just hook into a nice one this year.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

big rap, i remember going 70 to the highway around columbus,i thought was 475,then to 315 turn left.


----------

